# [SOLVED] Screen goes black frequently while watching movies



## dradile (Dec 1, 2006)

I have recently started watching movies on my computer. Unfortunately, my screen goes black fairly frequently (every 15 minutes or so) while watching the movie. I went to control panel, display, and found the setting for time before screen saver comes on. Setting that to 45 minutes didn't change the frequency of the screen going black. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## epshatto (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Screen goes black frequently while watching movies*

I wonder if it's power settings.

Go to Control Panel -> Display -> Screen Saver tab -> Power button

In the Settings area of the power scheme, what does it say about how long it is supposed to wait until turning off the monitor?


----------



## dradile (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Screen goes black frequently while watching movies*



epshatto said:


> I wonder if it's power settings.
> 
> Go to Control Panel -> Display -> Screen Saver tab -> Power button
> 
> In the Settings area of the power scheme, what does it say about how long it is supposed to wait until turning off the monitor?


Good suggestion! I reset the monitor to two hours, and the system to 2 hours, and I'll see how that works. I don't usually leave my computer just sitting, so that setting shold not be wasteful, un-green. Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Screen goes black frequently while watching movies*

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage
check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## dradile (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Screen goes black frequently while watching movies*



dai said:


> what are you running
> video card
> cpu
> m/board
> ...


Thanks for posting this. I will try to get into that information and post it if my resetting that I mentioned in Post 3 does not work. I appreciate your help!


----------



## dradile (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: Screen goes black frequently while watching movies*

I think the problem is solved, after changing seetings in the Power section under Display. The screen remained active during my whole Norton Full system scan, and then through a couple of hours of videos. Thank you very much to all the contributors who replied to my post.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Screen goes black frequently while watching movies*

glad you have it sorted


----------

